# Hiya :) x



## insidebeaut (Mar 30, 2017)

Hey,
I am Sally, I am from London and am 21, training to be a beautician at the moment so here to get makeup tips etc...
Thanks  x


----------



## Dawn (Mar 30, 2017)

Welcome Sally!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 30, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## merlen (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi, Sally. How is the course? I have plans to enroll for a beautician course in this summer. I like to know more your courses like, what sort course it is, topics covered etc. Would they provide any placements there? This is my second career that I am bit tensed about what to come. As of now, I am working as a fashion designer. I am interested in being in this field but I didn't get much growth as I expected so I decided to have a second career as a beautician. I would prefer not to fall once more, so might want to get your recommendations on doing the course.
My friend suggested me to enroll for the skin care course Toronto. But I am a bit confused whether to go with this or not. How about doing this course. Can I get a review for the particular course? Are there any online sites available for checking the review? Looking for your suggestions and replies.


----------



## nataliemochin (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------

